# rfkill software block problem

## zhushazang

Hello there, since I upgraded my system to gentoo-sources 3.8.3 can't connect using my wifi device.

```

rfkill list                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   21:20

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: yes

        Hard blocked: no

```

I tried everything and nothing worked. My configuration and some testes:

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlp5s0 restart                                                                                                                                                                                                                21:24

 * Bringing up interface wlp5s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp5s0 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

rfkill: WLAN soft blocked

Could not set interface wlp5s0 flags (UP): Operation not possible due to RF-kill                                                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp5s0 ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlp5s0 has started, but is inactive

```

http://bpaste.net/show/86260/ - kernel configuration

http://bpaste.net/show/86268/ - triying with nl80211

http://bpaste.net/show/86269/ - trying wth wext

```

Portage 2.1.11.58 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.7.2, glibc-2.16.0, 3.8.4-gentoo-perseu x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.4-gentoo-perseu-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_M_380_@_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     5910208 total,   2728328 free

KiB Swap:    3903788 total,   3903788 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 22 Mar 2013 17:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.1.5-r1, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.13.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.2-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.8 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -Os -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-3.0/conf /usr/share/polkit-1/actions /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -Os -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=n --keep-going=y --with-bdeps=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fail-clean fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="pt_BR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 --load-average"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="256-color R X Xaw3d a52 aalib accessibility acl acpi action_modeswitch addbookmarks additions addressbook adiummessagestyle adplug airplay alac alisp all_sfx alsa amd64 animation-rtl annotations ao apache2 apbs apcupsd apng applet asf aspell ass assistant athena atmo audit auto-hinter autoipd autotrace avahi avatars avcodec avformat avx awn background backgrounds bash-completion bashlogger battery bazaar berkdb bineditor bittorrent bl blender blender-game bookmarks branding bs2b bsf bzip2 cairo call caps captcha captchaforms cb chm cli clientinfo cmake collab color compress compressed-lumas connectivity console consolekit contacts context contrast contrib corefonts cracklib cron crypt cryptsetup cscope css csv ctype cue curl cvs cxx daap dap dbus dcc_video dds debugger declarative designer designer-plugin desktopglobe detex devhelp device-mapper dhcp dia dirac diskio djvu dmx dnd docbook dot dri dts dv dvb dvbplayer dvbsetup dvd dvdr dvi dvi2tty dvipdfm eap ebook ecap edd egl elbeem embedded emf emotion emovix enca enchant encode eolconv epydoc equalizer escreen espeak ethumb eve excel exif expat extensions extra extras faac faad fakevim fam farp farsight fastscroll fbcon ffmpeg filelog firefox firefox-bookmarks flac flash flickr fontconfig fontforge fonts foomaticdb fortran fortran2003 fpx freetds ftp fuse gallium game-engine games gbm gcj gcl gcrypt gd gdbm geocode geoip geonames gflags ggi gif git gkrellm glade glamor gles gles1 gles2 glew gmail gme gmp gnumeric gnuplot go google googledrive gpg gphoto2 gpl gpm gpsd gpssync gpu grammar graphics graphite graphviz gs gsf gsl gsm gsmloc gstreamer gtalk gtk gtk3 gtkhtml gtkspell gtkstyle gts gudev gui gzip gzip-el hbci hddtemp hdri hesiod highlight hipe hires-icons histman history holidays hostip hpcups hpijs hscolour html htmlreport http httpd httppower humanities hwdb ices iconv icoutils icq id3 id3tag ide idn image imaging imap imlib inkjar inotify iostats iplsrc iptc ipv6 ipython irc isag jabber jack jadetex java javascript jbig jemalloc jingle jit joystick jpeg justify kate kdrive kerberos keymap kig-scripting kipi konqueror kpoll ladspa lame lapack laptop lash lastfm lastfmfingerprint lastfmradio latex lcms lensfun libass libcaca libevent libffi libkms liblockfile libnotify libproxy libsamplerate libssh2 libtiger libv4l libv4l2 libvisual live lm_sensors lock logrotate lqr lua lua-cairo lua-imlib luajit luatex lv2 lxde lyx lzma lzo m17n-lib mac mad madde madwifi manual map marble math mathml matplotlib matroska matrox mbox md5 md5sum mdnsresponder-compat meanwhile melt mercurial messages metacontacts metalink metis mfd-rewrites minizip mlib-update mms mmx mmxext mng moc modules mount mouse mozdom mozilla mozsha1 mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpd mpeg mplayer mrim msn mtp mudflap mule multilib multimedia multiprocess multislot multitarget multiuser musepack music musicbrainz mysql nano-syntax nas nat nat-pmp ncurses neXt netbeans netlink netpbm nettle network newmousefocus nlpsolver nls nntp nominatim notebook npp nptl nsplugin nss numpy nut nvcontrol objc objc++ objc-gc ocr odk ofa offensive offlinehelp ofx ogg ogg123 ogm okteta okular omega oniguruma openal openct opencv opendbx openexr openft opengl openid openinventor openipmi openmedia openmp openntpd openpgp openrc opensc opensm openssl opensslcrypt openstreetmap opensync openvpn openxml opera optimisememory optimization optimized-qmake origin oscar osdmenu osmesa ots ovftool pam pango pcntl pda pdf pdfannotextractor pep8 perforce perl pgf phonehome php physfs playdar player playlist playtools plazes plotutils plugins png pnm pogooglue policykit pop portmon posix postgres postproc postscript powersave ppds ppp prediction privacy privacylists private-headers privatestorage profile profiler profiling projectm pronounce ps psf pstoedit pstricks publishers publishsubscribe pvr pyflakes pygments pylint pyqt4 python python3 pyx qalculate qdbm qimageblitz qmake qml qq qqwry qrcode qscintilla qt3support qt4 quicklaunch quicktime quotes qwt radio raptor rar rcs rdesktop readline realtime recode redeyes registration remotecontrol remoteosd replaygain resolver reviewboard rfc3779 romio rope rostersearch rpc rplay rss rtc rtf rtmp rtsp rubrica samba sasl scale0tilt scanfolder scanner schroedinger science scipy script scripts scrobbler sctp sdk sdl sdl-image sdl-sound sdlaudio sdlgfx seamless-hbars secure-delete security semantic-desktop sendto sensord session shared-dricore shine shorten shout sidebar sip skyhook skype slang slit smbclient smbsharemodes smbtav2 smi smime smp sms smtp smux sna sndfile socialweb sockets socks5 sound source sourceview sox speex spell sql sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssh ssl ssse3 stars startup-notification stats stream stroke strong-optimization subversion svg system-sqlite systemtap t1lib taglib talkfilters tcl tcpd tcpreplay tdb tellico templates tex tex4ht texmacs themes theora thesaurus thin-splines threads thunderbird tidy tiff tint2conf tk toolame toolbar toolkit-scroll-bars tools tor tordns tproxy trace traits transparent-proxy truetype tslib tta tweak-mode twitgin twitter twolame udev udisks ukit unicode unique unlock-notify upnp upower urlpicpreview urwid usb utils uxa v4l v8 vaapi valgrind vamp vcd vcdx verse video view-captcha vim vim-pager vim-syntax visual vix vkontakte vlc vlm vmd vmware-tools vmware_guest_freebsd vmware_guest_linux vmware_guest_netware vmware_guest_solaris vmware_guest_winPre2k vmware_guest_windows vnc vocoder voice vorbis vpx wallpapers wav waveout wavpack weather weather-metar weather-xoap web webcam webdav-neon webgl webkit webm webp whiteboarding width wifi winbind wineappdb winpopup wireshark wma wma-fixed wmf word-perfect wordperfect wpd wpg wps wxwidgets wyfv x264 xanim xattr xbase xcap xchatdccserver xcomposite xdg xdmcp xetex xface xfs xft xgetdefault xhtml xim xindy xine xinerama xls xml xmldoclet xmlpatterns xmlreader xmlrpc xmlsec xmlwriter xmp xmpp xmppuriqueries xnest xorgmodule xosd xpm xps xrandr xrender xscreensaver xterm xv xvfb xvid yahoo yahoo-geo yandexnarod yaz youtube zephyr zero-penalty-hit ziffy zip zlib zsh-completion zvbi" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ricoh samsung spca50x" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CURL_SSL="nss" DVB_CARDS="dibusb-usb1 dibusb-usb2 usb-dib0700" ELIBC="glibc" ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES="access backlight battery clock comp conf-applications conf-dialogs conf-display conf-edgebindings conf-interaction conf-intl conf-keybindings conf-menus conf-paths conf-performance conf-randr conf-shelves conf-theme conf-window-manipulation conf-window-remembers connman cpufreq dropshadow everything fileman fileman-opinfo gadman ibar ibox illume2 mixer msgbus notification pager quickaccess shot start syscon systray tasks temperature tiling winlist wizard xkbswitch" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pt_BR en" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd dlight enterprise ergonomics groovy java mobility profiler websvccommon javacard javafx" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_1 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" SANE_BACKENDS="hp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa vga v4l fbdev intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="account chaos condition delude dhcpmac fuzzy geoip iface ipmark ipp2p ipv4options length2 logmark lscan pknock psd quota2 rawnat steal sysrq tarpit tee checksum dnetmap echo gradm ipset4"

USE_PYTHON="2.7 3.1 3.2"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Any hint are welcome.

----------

## khayyam

zhushazang ...

I've had a somewhat similar issue with ath5k, for some reason a softblock is enabled when the interface is brought down, I assume it has something to do with the kernel setting CRDA (but I haven't had much time to look into the issue).

Anyhow, the solution is simple:

```
# emerge net-wireless/rfkill

# rfkill unblock all
```

As my block happens on bringing down the interface I've added a postdown() to /etc/conf.d/net (which allows me to restart the interface, change networks, etc)

```
postdown() {

rfkill unblock all

return 0

}
```

You could add a preup() function ...

```
preup() {

rfkill unblock all

return 0

}
```

Not sure what else can be done ... I think the issue arrived sometime in 3.7.x ... and seems its still present in 3.8 (though, that said, I haven't been able to boot 3.8.{1-4} and not for want of trying)

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## zhushazang

Thank for your attention man, but i've already tried to use rfkill

```

[root@ib02 ~]$ rfkill unblock all                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          8:34

[root@ib02 ~]$ rfkill list                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 8:34

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: yes

        Hard blocked: no

```

Or more hardly

```

echo 0 > /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0/soft && cat /sys/class/rfkill/rfkill0/soft

1

```

But something still locking my wifi.

Regards

----------

## khayyam

zhushazang ...

In which case I'm not sure what else to suggest. I assume you've checked to see if any process (like dhcpcd) may be running? Also, does modinfo show any parameters for the driver, like no_hw_rfkill_switch or similar?

best ... khay

----------

## zhushazang

Hello there, since i disabled rfkill and bluetooth (at kernel configuration) i can connect using wifi again.

Thank you any help. 

Regards

----------

